# Wind Noise in Ducato



## Eamonn (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi All

We were out for a spin in the motorhome on Sat and we had serious problems with wind noise  ....not from us but from the doors.
When we got back, I done a quick search on here to see if anybody has got the same problem and it appears that ye do.
Now the funny thing is that nobody seems to have solved the problem and I find that hard to believe.

Basically it looks to me that as your speed starts to increase, the top of the cab doors (both driver and passenger) seem to pull out a little and hence the noise. Is there wind deflectors that could be got and do they work etc. I suppose the other suggestion would be to get a 2 way radio system fitted to allow for conversation between all on the vehicle :lol: 

The van is a 2001 Fiat Ducato

All suggestions welcome

Eamonn


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Yes a common problem Eammon with the older style Ducatos.

If you have a problem with the interior light flickering or not turning off it will be because of this door moving when driving over a certain speed.

I took mine to the dealer who couldn't find the cause! However it is due to the door flexing and the pressure switch that turns off the light when door shuts needs an extra spacer to prevent the interior light flickering when door flexes. An Auto Electrician sorted this for me and no further problems thereafter.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

*Wind Noise*

Hiya Eamonn
To be honest I think you may find it's a van thing generally. Ours is a 2006 Ducato, but on the motorway on Friday ours did it.
When rallying, I've towed cars with different Transit & Sprinters, & on and off all have done it.

I think to a degree it depends how the wind hits the door, but when you look at the distance from the hinge to the top of the door, there is very little frame support there. You may be able to do something, but I don't know what to be honest

No help at all I'm afraid


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Eamonn 

Try this from a Practical Motorhome Forum it might cure the wind noise:

Stage 2 Dealing with draughts
Open the cab doors and look at the rear edge below the lock: see that serrated grille? That's one of the air outlets, and we need to block it, and its neighbour on the other door. 
There are two ways of doing this: the easiest is simply to stick some heavy-duty gaffer tape over the outside of the grille and it will make a heck of a difference. But if you want to do the job properly, you will want to stop the other draughts coming through the door, and to do that you have to take off the door panel: 
• Remove the door pulls by unscrewing them and any plastic mouldings on the door. 
• Prise off the inner panels (held in place by plastic 'mushrooms' which push-fit into holes in the door frame). 
• Wiggle the panel over the door handle levers and peel back the inner self-adhesive layer of plastic sheet beneath. 
• Once you have the panels off, stick some more gaffer tape over the grille from the inside. 5. Pay particular attention to the self-adhesive sheet in the area of the door handles: it is often roughly cut away where the handles protrude; if yours is like this, use more gaffer tape around the area to seal the plastic sheet to the metal of the inner door panel.
This last step may appear trivial but on our Fiat-based van the draught around the door handles was phenomenal. Owners of older vans may also find a series of holes stamped through the lower area of the inner door panel, to aid ventilation. Again, these need to be covered with gaffer tape: stick the tape over the cab side face. And, while you have the door panel off you may as well do it properly: use more tape to stick a layer of thickish plastic sheet on the inside. 
• Finally, replace the panel by offering it up to the door and gently pressing the 'mushrooms' back into place. 

Stage 3 Shut that door! 
If, your cab doors have areas which seem particularly draughty, it is likely that the door edges need to be bent to maintain a better contact with the rubber seal. We found that one side of our cab was far draughtier than the other. If you suspect a poor contact in your motorhome, have your passenger place their hand at various points around the door frame as you motor along. Once you've found a suspect area, note it for attention. 
The cure is easy: bend the edge of the door outwards to move the rubber into a closer contact with the door frame and make a better seal. Don't overdo it – moving the lip just three or 5mm should make all the difference. And do it gently, otherwise you risk flaking the paint, which could allow rust to set in. This will make a surprising difference to your comfort levels: 
• Open the door and remove the rubber press-on strip from the door aperture by prising it away. 
• Using a rubber hammer, or a block of wood with a normal hammer, gently bend the protruding lip slightly outwards, towards the door.

Good Luck

Spindrifter (David)


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Doors and windows are normally pushed out by the air pressure in the cab.
Turn the heater control to 'recirculate' and the problem is often solved! :wink:


----------



## Eamonn (Feb 19, 2007)

spindrifter
Y awant me to beat the SH1T out of the van with a block of timber 8O 

Does make sense though :wink: 

Will try the van air recirc first

Cheers guys

Eamonn


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Eamonn

Just copied and pasted the article from PMHome - I agree though, it does sound rather vicious. 
I think they mean to use the block as a leverage/fulcrum point.
Noise and drafts can be a real pain - after all, the cab unit is only a delivery van - so comfort is not top of the agenda.
I fitted a pair of wind deflectors on my Boxer cab and they helped dampen noise considerably.

Good luck Spindrifter


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I would imagine the shape of a motorhome, with the habitation body exceeding the width of the cab causes a drop in air pressure (a vacuum) on the outside of the door at the rear edge, pulling it away from the rubber somewhat.

It is obviously worse the faster you go, and with the ventilation in the doors, the fridge vents, etc., I would doubt the main cause is internal pressure, but more external vacuum.

No-one has yet suggested it, but it must be worth checking the door closure, and whether this can be adjusted to increase the pressure on the door seals.

I have considered a self adhesive soft black nitrile sponge around the door, to coincide with the door seals in the frame, to increase the pressure on the soft rubber seals fitted. These would be soft enough not to distort the door, while creating a better seal - just a thought!


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Having had 2 Fiats a 2001 and a 2006 both suffer/suffered with the same problem. It depends on speed and wind direction.
I did solve the problem for a little while.........................

I bought a Merc based van :twisted: 


Dennis


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I never suffered with this problem on my Autohomes Wayfarer. Perhaps it depends on the coachbuild design. I had taped over the vents in the side of the doors but I don't think that would have made any difference.


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi Eamonn

We had this problem on our 2006 Fiat Ducato with the driver's door. When it was in for its first service the garage adjusted the door and cured the problem.

Best of luck.

Brian


----------



## 110452 (Mar 8, 2008)

spindrifter said:


> Hi Eamonn
> 
> I agree though, it does sound rather vicious.
> Noise and drafts can be a real pain - after all, the cab unit is only a delivery van - so comfort is not top of the agenda.
> Good luck Spindrifter


(Not every delivery van)
My Fiat is the same I have reverted to ear plugs on motorways, however, during my working day I use a VW T5 and I can honestly say that even on the windiest of days it has zero noise. I really can't understand why this vehicle is not used more for motorhomes it is a far nicer van base in every respect . I guess that it is the price, too expensive. 
I did see some more up-market coach builds at the show using this base unit, if I had a bigger purse I would definitely be tempted they are very nice and very reliable. I think that next time it wont be a Fiat.


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

I had a similar problem with my 2005 Ducato but found it was the windscreen seal not seated properly. Ever since I went round the screen and pushed the rubber in good and tight I have had no wind noise. I agree with TR5 though - a small amount of 'extra' seal/draft excluder placed on top of the original door seal may just do the trick. I had to do this in my old Type 4 VW, sorted the problem a treat. It's worth asking your garage to see if the doors need adjusting though. Good luck.


----------

